# Kingsford Charcoal Briquets, Applewood



## gonavy (Jul 26, 2015)

Not sure where to put this, but smoked some back ribs and chicken wings and legs yesterday using Kingsfords new applewood.  I gotta say I really like this stuff, didn't have to use any wood chunks (I did later, but didn't have too) and it gave off a perfect smoke, only used half the bag for 5 1/2 hr smoke (14.6 Lb bag).  Started off with about a dozen briquets in my chimney and added it to my basket of unlit.  I did however add a dozen or so briquets at the 3 1/2 hr mark, when I started the chicken because the smoke stopped at around the two hour mark, perfect timing because after two hours my ribs get wrapped anyways.  So the chicken went on I needed a little smoke, also added just a few Cherry chunks for a little extra just for the chicken.  They do make a ton of ash, but I gotta say I like these alot, but once all the coals ash over they do stop smoking, but if you wrap like me and use the minion method for firebox control, works out perfect.  My smoker held at the 240 degree mark for the entire time, very stable briquets and gives a perfect blue smoke not heavy at all... while they are smoking.

Forgot to add:  The ribs came out Wonderful, as well as the chicken, but the ribs especially, very good flavor the applewood smoke flavor really shined, best ribs I have made FOB, also used a new rub, Simply Marvelous Spiced Apple Highly recommended.


----------

